# Let's do a brisket



## Captain Morgan (Jul 7, 2006)

As most of you know, I'm a brisket rookie.  I've only done 3 or 4, and
never got a product that made me want to do another one.  But everyone
raves about em, and we've got a cool weekend, so I'm gonna give it another try.

 So lets start...walk me through this step by step over the weekend.

I've got a 7 pound flat with some pretty good looking marbling.
Should I trim the fat cap to a quarter inch?  Rub with what?  Or marinade?
What wood should I use?

Lets just start with the prep...don't know if I'm gonna put it on tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 7, 2006)

I've only done 2 myself, i'm sure the pro's will help you on this one.
The first one was good, the second dry as shoe leather  

Good luck though :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 7, 2006)

Good luck Cappy...you have inspired me to do one this week too.  I just ordered a 5lb whole packer!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 7, 2006)

Cappy, I am probably going to get a lot of ribbing from this response but your worth it.  

First of all, I like to leave about 1/8 in fat on.  I take off anything more than that.

For the rub, I like the tex/mex combo's.  I coat it well and realy rub it into the cracks and crevisis the night before and wrap in plastic wrap and into the fridge.

I use an offset so I start with one chimney of coals and then oak and hickory and cook at 225*.

I usually take the brisket out before I start the smoker to let it come twords the room temp side.

When the smoker is ready, I put a shallow aluminum foil tray under the brisket to catch the juices.  That is what I baste with.  Fat side up and smoke to 165*.  Then I put a sauce (if you want the sauce recipie then drop me a PM) on it and foil (YES I SAID FOIL!)   Back on the smoker and bring it up to 195* then let it rest in a small cooler.  The temp will continue to rise 5-10*.  Then slice and serve.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 7, 2006)

ok, daughters coming over so I'll rub tonight and cook tomorrow.
I haven't tried this in 3 years, maybe I'm a better q'er now.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 7, 2006)

Jim, listen to Bill! It sounds like a game plan to me!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 7, 2006)

Jim don't trim at all until after it's done!!!  The only fat I trim from the packers is the "hard" fat, all other fat stays one for moisture.  Cut a small corner off to show you the track of the grain, it's easier to find before cooking.  Cook fat side UP, between 240-260 (dome temp), foil at 160-165, pull at 190-195 and let rest in a cooler for at least 2 hours and let it cool even more after you unwrap, before slicing.  When your ready to slice, scrape the remaining fat off the top, turn the brisket upside down and slice against the grain.  One more thing I would suggest is to put it on right out of the fridge, cold and onto a cold cooker and add 10 lit coals and let it come up to temp real slow.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2006)

We are doing a brisket and butts tonight. I like the texmex rub Bill talked about, we used the Bragging Rights Brisket (Its a marinade with oil, chipolte peppers with adobe, and Beer (I use Guiness 1/2 can) and about 2TBls of texmex rub blended together)  recipe in smoke and spice. When I cook on Buford I put the fat cap up, on the WSM I put the brisket on the bottom rack Fat Cap down.....I don't trim any of the fat unless it's of the hard kind that Larry spoke of. I have foiled and have not foiled.....I don't like to foil at 160* because that is where the magic happens same as with butts.....But I think the key is to let the brisket rest for a long time.


----------



## Thom Emery (Jul 7, 2006)

Been doing them Fat side DOWN it works which ever way it is the Cow dont know if its up er down anymore. Last time a put some fat trimmings on the up side with the fat side down kinda Bi-sidexul


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 7, 2006)

Sheesh we're all doing briskets.  I'm throwing one on for Sunday. :grin:


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 7, 2006)

Captain I'm doing a 17.5 lb brisket tomorrow. So let see how yours turn out next to my. Good luck! By the way I’m trying my hand at my first set of ribs so wish me luck.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 7, 2006)

Ribs for lunch and brisket for dinner.  Sounds gooooood


----------



## john pen (Jul 8, 2006)

Cap, I also do the 165, then foil as previosly stated and a good long rest...I only use salt, pepper, garlic and onion on mine...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2006)

thanks guys.  I'm glad this didn't turn in to the fat side up/down debate.
Pics forthcoming.  Can't wait to get the smoke rolling!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 8, 2006)

Fire in the hole!

Beef is rubbed and looking good.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 8, 2006)

Give it hell Cappy :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 9, 2006)

How's it goin Cap'n ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

well I'm at work now.  At 5:30 temps were close enough for me to
foil.  Pit temp rose a little high during the night, up to 270.  Hope that
doesn't dry it out.  I'll be home at 10, and it shouldn't be too long
after that before it gets coolered.


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 9, 2006)

Sounds like you've got it under control Cappy.  

I like mine served with a thin slice of Vidalia, a sour pickle chip, and some wasabi mayo on a cheap burger bun.  Wrap the sammy in wax paper for about 10 minutes to let the bun steam and the innards to get all happy.  Serve with a good slaw and some pintos, and you're in Texas(Texans generally don't like wasabi mayo on their brisket).

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

sounds good.  I'm gonna try it in a variety of ways.  Gonna make a thick
bbq sauce, gonna try it plain, sammie and on a plate.  7 pounds of beef
should last all week!  The poker boys will get it Tuesday night if it's bad!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't foget the Zman sammich.

beef, onion rings, provolone, horseradish sauce.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

absolutely.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> sounds good.  I'm gonna try it in a variety of ways.  Gonna make a thick
> bbq sauce, gonna try it plain, sammie and on a plate.  7 pounds of beef
> should last all week!  The poker boys will get it Tuesday night if it's bad!



You better throw some chicken on, otherwise the boys won't be eating!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Fat cap positioning makes no difference unless you are cooking on an offset where you need to use it as a "heat shield" from the heat rising from below. On a WSM , you already have a heat shield in place! I'm with Larry 1000% on the trimming aspect. All of that fat contributes to the juiciness you will want to save in the foil to pour back over at the end. You will yield alnost two cups or better of great "demi glace" type juice from a brisket. This is not completely released until the brisket "gives up the ghost" between 160-190 degrees and the collagen inside breaks down. This collagen, mixes with the fat on the outside and makes the best au juis you ever had! This is why foiling at 160 is essential. You will know you did it right when you have this brown elixir! It will look like gelatin in the foil after refrigeration. Pure protien (mixed with fat!)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks Woodtrophywinner, I put a pan of aluminum foil under to catch it,
and it's looking good.  I just got home, temps had dropped under 200 and
the meat's up to 177, so I've still got an hour or two.  The drippings smell
wonderful.  Anybody mix anything in with there"s, or just sop it on plain?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 9, 2006)

Mmmm... Just plain is fine for me.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm with the sopping it plain.  DONT FORGET THE PICS!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

pics coming soon.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

may have a problem here..Maverick started acting wierd so I took my
thermapen out to check.  one part of the brisket was 188, the other end was registering 202!!!   Um, I put it in the cooler...is it normal to have that
much differential?


----------



## wittdog (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm guessing that the skinny end was at 202*? I think you'll be ok just let it rest for a while (couple of hrs).


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

#-o 

Looks like the poker boys are gettin the skinney end.  Smells good though.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> #-o
> 
> Looks like the poker boys are gettin the skinney end.  Smells good though.



Or save it to add to some chili.

:Edit .... Ooooooo Next batch of homemade French oinion soup. WOW!


----------



## oompappy (Jul 9, 2006)

You'll just have a wider range of finish temps to sample from. Mmmmmm...


----------



## wittdog (Jul 9, 2006)

Scotty and pappy are right. You just have an ingredient to add to something else.


----------



## Griff (Jul 9, 2006)

Cap'n

The guys are right on -- ya can't beat brisket chili or brisket beans.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

ok, here she is.....










soo, it was really more tender than I expected....moisture...not bad...

flavor was not what I wanted to get...bark was excellent, but the meat itself still tastes like pot roast to me, unsauced.  It'll make some good eating.  I notice the smoke ring isn't much, maybe that's where I'm missing the flavor?


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks mighty tasty to me!!  Nice bark too.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks good to me Captain.   

I ran into the same tastless issue with the one I did a while back.

I think I may inject one and see if it adds anything to it next time I do a brisket.

what would happen if you injected to drippings as they were rendering?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

Is it overdone?  I guess you don't want pink on the inside on this cut?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 9, 2006)

That looks really good Cappy, awesome bark :!: 

I agree with you on the pot roast thing.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 9, 2006)

Maybe thats why I like it. I love pot roast.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 9, 2006)

Cappy that is a fine looking brisket!  Looks very moist!!  Did you put the meat on cold onto a cold cooker?  That will help develop a deeper smoke ring.  But who cares about the smoke ring that's a good looking brisket.  Wait till you eat it tomorrow, I think day old brisket is always better than the day you cook it!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 9, 2006)

Please try foiling it next time?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 9, 2006)

That came out good...maybe too good for yer poker buddies!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 9, 2006)

well my neighbor loved it, and I didn't think it was bad.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I love pot roast.



Me too. 
The brisket looks great! =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, that looks great Cap! 
 =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 10, 2006)

I foiled it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I foiled it.



Curses, foiled again!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 10, 2006)

Looks good to me Cappy.  At what temp did you foil at?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 10, 2006)

160...I just a sammie for breakfast...better than I thought it would be...think I'm starting to understand the nuances of brisket a little more.
I do like the texture much better than soggy pot roast.  I can work with this.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> 160...I just a sammie for breakfast...better than I thought it would be...think I'm starting to understand the nuances of brisket a little more.
> I do like the texture much better than soggy pot roast.  I can work with this.



Told ya it would be better the day after!! :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":ibhwgclx]160...I just a sammie for breakfast...better than I thought it would be...think I'm starting to understand the nuances of brisket a little more.
> I do like the texture much better than soggy pot roast.  I can work with this.



Told ya it would be better the day after!! :grin:[/quote:ibhwgclx]
It's always better the day after......well most of the time :!:
I could have left the last one I did sit for a week and i'm sure it would have been worse than when it was done cooking #-o


----------

